# Mojo: The Rescue



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I already own an adorable pair of PEW bucks named Michael and Lee who were suppose to be does. I had mentioned to my grandfather that I would love to get some does later on since that's what I had originally wanted. Not that I would trade my Lee lee for the world despite all his vet bills. Michael on the other hand...If he'd just stop using me for a chew toy we'd be good.

On Saturday I was out in the barn and my grandfather came to inform me that he had a surprise for me. When I got inside he handed me a box containing a small agouti "Doe" That he had bought from a local feed store for me. Well the guy who is in charge of grabbing the feeder mice swore up and down to him that it was a doe. I think someone needs to retake Sex-Ed if it has balls its usually male 

Apparently the little guy who is about 1/4th the side of my 5 month old bucks was the only agouti in the 10 gallon tank that had about 20 mice crammed in it. The rest were all PEWs. The owner says since they are only feeders they don't need a decent tank or food. While waiting on horse feed my grandfather noticed that this little guy was getting chased around and constantly bit by the others. So he felt bad and took the little guy home. I got him out and every single one of his bones sticks out. He stuck and not the usual buck sent. Like poop. He also had a runny nose but that seems to have cleared up. The feed store uses Cedar for all their small animals so I'm hoping that was it.

I put him in a spare bin cage I use for a sick tank and he went right to the water and guzzled it for about five minutes. Apparently the feeder tank had only a small bowl of water filled with shavings for the mice and him being the tiniest and bullied he didn't get to drink one. He then proceeded to stuff his face on food and take a well deserved nap. I figure he's pretty young. Looking at pictures I'm putting his age at about 4 weeks old. His testicles have dropped but he is very small. He can't even shred paper towels for his nest.

I left him alone for the night and in the morning I went to check on him to find him lying on his back not moving. I thought he was dead but when I poked him he gave me the dirtiest look and rolled over.

Somehow when I told my parents about the undead mousey it went to a discussion of Jim Morrison and my mom named him Mr. Mojo Risin :roll: I'm not even a fan of The Doors.

I'll see if I can get a pic of the little guy. He is so scared of everything all he does is hide in his house when not venturing out to eat or drink. Hopefully he'll come around.

Good news is my grandfather is so disgusted about how they treat their feeder mice that he refuses to buy horse feed from them anymore. That's quite a bit of business. We go through 300lbs of feed a week not to mention we buy hay from them. Though I doubt it will do any good. The owner only cares about money and not the animals it seems.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, that's the case with a lot of pet stores.
Congratulations on the little guy, though.  I'd strongly recommend next time you want does (and does this time), start looking for a breeder.
It sounds like he will do just fine, with him eating and drinking a lot. Maybe you could even get him really tame. He might also be older than the looks, because he hasn't had a chance to grow much with all the bullying. A lot of the mice you see on here are much bigger than pet store feeders.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Fantasia that way my plan after Michael and Lee were missexed. But my spare bin cage is now housing Mojo. Between my 55 gallon gerbil tank, 3 15 gallon mice bins, and a 25 gallon bin for my Syrian hamster in addition to a 10 gallon for my beta fish my room doesn't have any more room for more tanks. So unless my sister trains her cat to stop trying to eat my rodents I won't be getting any more for awhile.

But just in case something changes does anyone know of any good breeders in Florida? In either Citrus, Hernando, or Sumter counties?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello dear! I'm a breeder in FL and I'm located in the North East part. I go to Gainsville fairly often (About an hour from you or 3 hours from my house), then I know of some other breeders. If you are interested, you can PM me and I can let you know what I will have available soon. And about other breeders.  You sound like such a nice person.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Trixie's Mice said:


> Hello dear! I'm a breeder in FL and I'm located in the North East part. I go to Gainsville fairly often (About an hour from you or 3 hours from my house), then I know of some other breeders. If you are interested, you can PM me and I can let you know what I will have available soon. And about other breeders.  You sound like such a nice person.


Thanks you! I'm very interested though it will probably be at least six months or so before I am able to purchase does. Do you have a website or something so I can look at your varieties? I'm still trying to figure out colors but I know I'm interested in pretty much anything but PEWs and all different colors. Its fine with my bucks but with does living in the same cage I want them easy to tell apart. Oh and Hairless. I'm fine with them but they give my mother the creeps. So no hairless until I move out.

I'm thinking 3 does after my hamster passes. Not to sound morbid but he is 3 years old and all his litter mates I have had since passed on and he is certainly showing his age. I bred him myself and his line normally last about 2 to 2 1/2 years. So I'm surprised Duke's still kicking.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

hahhaa I think your mom and I will be good friends... I think hairless mice are creepy hahahaa.

As for your hamster, I completely understand.

I am just about to launch my website. I am almost done and I am so excited!

I breed Selfs, Brokens, Agouti, Black, Blue, and Recessive Yellow, mixed with of Tans, Satin, Standard, Rex, Texel, and Long Haired. I might be adding certain variations to my mousery. I try to do more broken litters. In my future I see BEW's <3 
I also try not to do too much rex and very minimal texel.

My goals are mainly for long living mice, my mice mature differently and they have different breeding habits. All good stuff, I can bred my girls much long than average. They live longer than most mice. Then I breed for conformation in general.  I have a large waiting list so I suggest you might want to make a reservation soon.  I will keep you updated with everything. I sent you a PM. TTYL


----------



## KimMouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I just joined yesterday...I had my last mouse [just a store bought albino] name Roman a few years ago. And had a couple of mice as a kid. I'm looking into getting another, but would like one [a fancy] from a breeder this time. Anyone know of any breeders in south Florida area? Miami/Ft Lauderdale/West Palm Beach? 
Thanks! And I look forward to being here.
Kim


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Your best bet is to post in the mice for sale/wanted section, it will get seen easyer


----------

